# Ständig Neu Einloggen



## Bl4ckSh33p (25. August 2006)

Hallo, ich muß mich alle paar minuten neu auf der Startseite einloggen. hab das Problem in IE und Firefox.
Hoffe ihr könnt das irgendwie beheben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dan (25. August 2006)

Hallo Bl4ckSh33p, 

tatsächlich sieht es so aus, als wäre man nicht eingeloggt, aber es ist in Wirklichkeit nur ein Anzeigefehler. Eingeloggt ist man weiterhin, auch wenn das Loginfeld einem auf manchen Seiten was anders sagt.

Wir hoffen diesen kleinen Anzeigebug alsbald beheben zu können.

Dan
buffed.de


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (25. August 2006)

Danke für die Info.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Der Antworten Button hier zitiert immer den ganzen Text.
Und bei Zitat ändert sich nur das + in ein - und sonst passiert nix.


----------



## Sadie (28. August 2006)

Dan schrieb:


> Hallo Bl4ckSh33p,
> 
> tatsächlich sieht es so aus, als wäre man nicht eingeloggt, aber es ist in Wirklichkeit nur ein Anzeigefehler. Eingeloggt ist man weiterhin, auch wenn das Loginfeld einem auf manchen Seiten was anders sagt.
> 
> ...



Hmm, in der Beta-Phase der Page gab es den "Anzeigefehler" noch nicht. vielleicht mal den alten mit dem neuen (?) code vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (28. August 2006)

Bl4ckSh33p schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist das normal verhalten dieser Board-Software. Wenn man auf Antworten in einem Beitrag klickt antwortet man auf genau diesen Beitrag und Bekommt gleich das entsprechende Zitat eingefügt.

Wenn man ganz unten auf "neue Antwort" klickt antwortet man auf den Thread und bekommt alle Beiträge als Zitat eingefügt, die man vorher mit dem Zitat-Button markiert hat.



Sadie schrieb:


> Hmm, in der Beta-Phase der Page gab es den "Anzeigefehler" noch nicht. vielleicht mal den alten mit dem neuen (?) code vergleichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir mussten den Code leider etwas verändern, damit unsere Server nicht in die Knie gehen. Im detail haben wir auf die Schnelle noch ein Caching-System eingebaut, das leider ein paar Probleme mit den dynamischen Inhalten hatte. Jetzt sollte die Login-Box allerdings wie gewohnt funktionieren.


----------



## *Xeliana Loewenhaupt* (Gast) (28. August 2006)

Ich habe das Problem das ich mich einlogge, egal ob Forum oder Startseite, und ich direkt wieder auf der Startseite als Gast lande. Wenn ich aber in mein Profil schaue, sehe ich das ich wohl eingelogt war. Ist das auch nur ein Anzeigeproblem?


----------

